# How old is my baby dove?



## Llbeet8586 (Aug 1, 2014)

My husband works for a tree company and found two baby doves, he brought them home Tuesday. The smaller one passed away yesterday afternoon, but the bigger one is still alive and well (I think anyway). He seems to have a good appetite and poops regularly so I assume it's getting enough food. My question is how old is this baby? I am pretty sure I attached a picture... He has a lot of feathers, but still wobbly on it's feet. I would like to set it free when it's old enough as I think it's illegal to keep these kinds of birds in the home anyway. Aging it would help me know when to start trying to give it seeds and what not. Any other advice is welcomed too! Since I am only going by what Google has told me.


----------



## Llbeet8586 (Aug 1, 2014)

Another picture of the baby


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

It's very cute. Is it a mourning dove baby?


----------



## Llbeet8586 (Aug 1, 2014)

kalel said:


> It's very cute. Is it a mourning dove baby?


I think so!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Llbeet8586 for rescuing the baby turtle dove. Sorry for the one you lost but great work saving this cute little feather ball.
The baby seems to be like 15-17 days old.


----------



## xXAISPXx (Aug 2, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Thank you so much Llbeet8586 for rescuing the baby turtle dove. Sorry for the one you lost but great work saving this cute little feather ball.
> The baby seems to be like 15-17 days old.


Really? Mine must be pretty old, then...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is called a morning dove here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Llbeet8586 said:


> My husband works for a tree company and found two baby doves, he brought them home Tuesday. The smaller one passed away yesterday afternoon, but the bigger one is still alive and well (I think anyway). He seems to have a good appetite and poops regularly so I assume it's getting enough food. My question is how old is this baby? I am pretty sure I attached a picture... He has a lot of feathers, but still wobbly on it's feet. I would like to set it free when it's old enough as I think it's illegal to keep these kinds of birds in the home anyway. Aging it would help me know when to start trying to give it seeds and what not. Any other advice is welcomed too! Since I am only going by what Google has told me.


it is called a morning dove native to the USA, and is a protected mirgrating wild bird species. there are fines for keeping them as pets. they should be released if healthy when ready. so how old is natures dove? as of aug 1 was about 8 to 10 days of age.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

To me it looks more like a baby pigeon. I've seen plenty of adult MOURNING doves, but I've never seen a baby Mourning Dove. So, I couldn't argue the point with anyone. But of course if it fell from a tree it must be a dove.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Crazy Pete rescued a similar looking dove baby last to last month.


----------

